
UberAir: Flying taxies by 2020 - thegabez
https://news.vice.com/story/watch-uber-is-working-on-flying-taxis-with-nasa?utm_source=vicenewsfb
======
bediger4000
No, no, no. Jetpacks, controlled fusion and flying taxies are always _10_
years away, not less than 3. Nobody believes that radical changes like
jetpacks or flying taxies will show up in 3 years or less: heck, we know
there'll be another presidential election in 2020, that's not The Future.

------
alehul
[https://www.uber.com/info/elevate/summit/](https://www.uber.com/info/elevate/summit/)

Uber Elevate had a really interesting summit to explore this idea. The keynote
recording/slides are in the link above.

------
yamsamwich
How much will they need to raise for this kind of infra?

